# DEAL: Get 75% off Realivox Ladies from Realitone



## APD (Mar 23, 2017)

For just $99, get the Realivox Ladies ($400 value) from Realitone. Realivox Ladies is a vocal sample library you can play on your keyboard that sounds smooth and real. Whether for pop or film scoring, leads or background vocals, Realivox gives you 5 top session singers at your fingertips. *Get 75% off this amazing library until April 5th*. Hurry and save!





*Key Features*:

5 individual singers.
True sampled legato.
Polyphonic legato.
Variable speed legato.
58 multisampled articulations.
Play singers solo or stack to create ensembles.
Requires full version of Kontakt.
*Youtube Video: *


*SoundCloud Playlist: *


For more info visit: https://audioplugin.deals


----------



## catsass (Mar 23, 2017)

Wow! Great deal on a lib I've had my eye on for quite some time. If I purchase this, may I have my eye back?


----------



## robgb (Mar 23, 2017)

Realitone has a 30-day money back guarantee. Does this still apply with a sale purchase?


----------



## JonSolo (Mar 23, 2017)

Can this be upgraded to the Player version?


----------



## Mike Greene (Mar 23, 2017)

robgb said:


> Realitone has a 30-day money back guarantee. Does this still apply with a sale purchase?


Strange as this may sound . . . I don't know.  

APD handles the money on this, not us, so any refunds would have to be through them. I'm not sure what their policy is.


----------



## Mike Greene (Mar 23, 2017)

JonSolo said:


> Can this be upgraded to the Player version?


That's pretty complicated, because the Player version is definitely not part of the deal. (To be honest, I was a little uneasy about doing this at all, because personally, I hate it when I buy something at full price and later see it deeply discounted.)

Let me think about this. Email us at support at realitone dot com and we can probably figure something out.


----------



## mouse (Mar 23, 2017)

Mike Greene said:


> Strange as this may sound . . . I don't know.
> 
> APD handles the money on this, not us, so any refunds would have to be through them. I'm not sure what their policy is.



"HOW DO I CANCEL MY ORDER?

You can’t. APD does not offer returns or refunds. Once our robot minions kick into action deploying your download email, the deal is final."


----------



## Fleer (Mar 23, 2017)

Mike Greene said:


> That's pretty complicated, because the Player version is definitely not part of the deal. (To be honest, I was a little uneasy about doing this at all, because personally, I hate it when I buy something at full price and later see it deeply discounted.)
> 
> Let me think about this. Email us at support at realitone dot com and we can probably figure something out.


Sweet. I have the Player version and love it. Good to see that Mike allows for an upgrade. Great deal indeed.


----------



## LamaRose (Mar 23, 2017)

This really is tempting... but knowing my luck, no sooner than I purchase it, Mike will run his retail + 25% special which would be a bummer... like putting food in my children's mouths.


----------



## Fleer (Mar 23, 2017)

He never went as low as this deal. $99 is like half off his half off sales. Lowest ever. You'd be crazy to miss this one.


----------



## bigcat1969 (Mar 23, 2017)

Yeah wanted this for too long to pass up at this price, plus hey Mike is the coolest developer alive and one of the few who actually answers forum posts. Anyway it gives me something to look forward to while I'm editing all these pan flute (sort of) samples...


----------



## Polkasound (Mar 23, 2017)

If my cat will promise me that his pancreatitis won't flare up for at least the next couple of weeks, I'll splurge and add Realivox Ladies to my collection. I can't predict if I'll ever fit it into any of my future productions, but the value of the library is simply too good to pass up at this price.


----------



## playz123 (Mar 23, 2017)

This library is far too useful and far too good to ever go on sale at that price. Been using it since it was first released and can't imagine life without it, especially when pop music is involved. Highly recommend buying it, but at $99 that is more like one is 'stealing' it!  Just my two cents worth!


----------



## C.R. Rivera (Mar 24, 2017)

Mike, I had a couple of questions more. Does APD handle any updates, as they had me register on their website to do the purchase, and, what is your EULA re intallations? Komplete lets you have 3 Kontakts/computers activated, not at the same time, but I find that many developers limit to two installations.

Cheers and thanks,

Carlos


----------



## TeamLeader (Mar 24, 2017)

playz123 said:


> This library is far too useful and far too good to ever go on sale at that price. Been using it since it was first released and can't imagine life without it, especially when pop music is involved. Highly recommend buying it, but at $99 that is more like one is 'stealing' it!  Just my two cents worth!



Amen playz! Well said.


----------



## Alohabob (Mar 24, 2017)

Aw man! I bought this a few months ago, and not at this stupidly low price! Definitely a great product. I like it so much I got excited and almost bought it again. Glad I double checked that I already had it.


----------



## Mike Greene (Mar 24, 2017)

C.R. Rivera said:


> Mike, I had a couple of questions more. Does APD handle any updates, as they had me register on their website to do the purchase, and, what is your EULA re intallations? Komplete lets you have 3 Kontakts/computers activated, not at the same time, but I find that many developers limit to two installations.


After you buy it, APD is out of the picture. You'll be on our mailing list, so all updates will be through us, as if you bought from our site.

Three installations is fine with us. In fact, that's what I do, since I have a home computer, a work computer and a laptop.


----------



## C.R. Rivera (Mar 24, 2017)

Mike, many thanks again, and bravo for great service.

Cheers

Carlos


----------



## misterfincher23 (Mar 24, 2017)

Seems that I'm soon on board of the ladies train.


----------



## stixman (Mar 24, 2017)

Sent an email [email protected] to upgrade to library no reply as yet


----------



## sostenuto (Mar 24, 2017)

stixman said:


> Sent an email [email protected] to upgrade to library no reply as yet



Audioplugin.deals ____ right ?


----------



## Spip (Mar 24, 2017)

@Mike Greene : your walkthrough is really good ! Short and sweet. It leaves the impression that everything has been well shown. It will be hard to resist. Bravo !


----------



## Fleer (Mar 24, 2017)

sostenuto said:


> Audioplugin.deals ____ right ?


Send your request to Mike. Once purchased at AudioPluginDeals, Mike takes further care of you, as you're a Realivox Ladies user. He's very responsive.


----------



## stixman (Mar 25, 2017)

I sent an email asking for upgrade to Kontakt library but no reply as yet i guess he is really busy 


sostenuto said:


> Audioplugin.deals ____ right ?


----------



## Karsten Vogt (Mar 25, 2017)

Thanks Mike for offering this library at that price. Especially Patty sounds great. <3


----------



## Ashermusic (Mar 25, 2017)

Love The Ladies!


----------



## Rob Elliott (Mar 25, 2017)

APD - is your site down? Having a problem connecting.


----------



## catsass (Mar 25, 2017)

Rob Elliott said:


> APD - is your site down? Having a problem connecting.


----------



## Mike Greene (Mar 25, 2017)

The Ladies broke the internet!


----------



## mark.warman (Mar 25, 2017)

No surprise there - this is surely the bargain of the season!


----------



## Fleer (Mar 25, 2017)

Realivox Ladies quality at this price sure should be difficult to obtain. Real ladies play hard to get


----------



## catsass (Mar 25, 2017)

The ladies are back. They probably just stepped out to powder their noses.


----------



## Astronaut FX (Mar 25, 2017)

Here's hoping that a discount this good is on the way for RealiDrums


----------



## Fleer (Mar 25, 2017)

First get the Ladies, then wait for the Lads.


----------



## Lode_Runner (Mar 25, 2017)

catsass said:


> Wow! Great deal on a lib I've had my eye on for quite some time. If I purchase this, may I have my eye back?


Sounds to me like someone hasn't read the EULA. Your eye belongs to Realitone in perpetuity.


----------



## Astronaut FX (Mar 25, 2017)

Lode_Runner said:


> Sounds to me like someone hasn't read the EULA. Your eye belongs to Realitone in perpetuity.



Hmm, the EULA for entering into a long term deal involving "ladies" usually involves giving up a different body part (or more accurately, a set of body parts) than an eye.


----------



## TeamLeader (Mar 26, 2017)

Speaking of the Lads, ahem Mike  ..... any guesses how close.


----------



## Mike Greene (Mar 26, 2017)

TeamLeader said:


> Speaking of the Lads, ahem Mike  ..... any guesses how close.


They won't be out until summer at the earliest. It's been a journey with a lot of detours.


----------



## TeamLeader (Mar 27, 2017)

Thank you Mike. I know they will be worth the wait!


----------



## Fleer (Mar 27, 2017)

With these Ladies and those Men, we'll be in Realivox heaven.


----------



## robgb (Mar 27, 2017)

Bought 'em. Love 'em.


----------



## HardyP (Mar 27, 2017)

Mike Greene said:


> (To be honest, I was a little uneasy about doing this at all, because personally, I hate it when I buy something at full price and later see it deeply discounted.)


Good to hear that, Sir… I really was thinking "is Mike in financial trouble…?" when I saw that offer, since I meant to read that opinion of yours somewhere in the past. And I also appreciate relatively predictable pricing schemes a lot, so I am a happy customer of yours.

But, on the other side - may the money come down on you, in order to being able to work full-time on the Blue-Update, the Mens, and so on .

--> Ok guys, keep on buying, that offer is insane!!!


----------



## Mike Greene (Mar 27, 2017)

HardyP said:


> Good to hear that, Sir… I really was thinking "is Mike in financial trouble…?" when I saw that offer . . .


Funny thing is that I've been cleaning out my studio and was going to put some gear up in the classifieds here, but with the timing of this, I thought that would _really_ give the impression of money troubles!


----------



## Karsten Vogt (Mar 27, 2017)

Mike, I really hope this sale is a great success for you and a signal to other devs to do the same.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Mar 27, 2017)

Mike Greene said:


> They won't be out until summer at the earliest. It's been a journey with a lot of detours.


They are often the best kinds of journeys.


----------



## kitekrazy (Mar 27, 2017)

Now I can crank out some girly synth pop.


----------



## Fleer (Mar 27, 2017)

SoNowWhat? said:


> They are often the best kinds of journeys.


If the upcoming Men library is in the same league as this deal's Ladies, we're talking best of the best indeed.


----------



## sostenuto (Mar 29, 2017)

So ... 'no-brainer' ___ Realitone-Realivox Ladies @ $99. compared to Auddict-CelestialVoices Calypso @ $56. ???

Just askin .... as not capable with many subtleties involved with vox libraries.


----------



## Fleer (Mar 29, 2017)

Huge difference. Realivox allows you to choose between 5 singers with each their own style. And word-building. It has been established as one of the best. Celestial Voices is fine, but more of a one trick pony. Check the demo.


----------



## sostenuto (Mar 29, 2017)

Fleer said:


> Huge difference. Realivox allows you to choose between 5 singers with each their own style. And word-building. It has been established as one of the best. Celestial Voices is fine, but more of a one trick pony. Check the demo.



THX! Not a surprise to read, and did listen to Demo(s). Did not want to pass over Celestial Voices if it had salient strengths I might miss.


----------



## thov72 (Mar 31, 2017)

maybe I´m just not good at looking...but
what is the *size *of the ladies (okok, you should never ask that when a lady is involved...)


----------



## Fleer (Mar 31, 2017)

8.83 GB on my laptop


----------



## Oliver (Mar 31, 2017)

i tried to resist, but....


----------



## Fleer (Mar 31, 2017)

Futile, I know.


----------



## APD (Apr 5, 2017)

FINAL HOURS...


----------



## Ryan99 (Apr 5, 2017)

APD said:


> FINAL HOURS...



Can't wait for the next deal: Soundiron Omega bundle for only 99$!!


----------



## APD (Apr 5, 2017)

Ryan99 said:


> Can't wait for the next deal: Soundiron Omega bundle for only 99$!!


Shhhhhhhhhh Don't spoil the surprise


----------



## Fleer (Apr 5, 2017)

These deals are getting better and better.


----------



## galactic orange (Apr 5, 2017)

I'm just looked at the APD website and it's showing a different time left for the Realivox Ladies deal. It shows 1h 10min remaining whereas the counter on this page shows 16 min.


----------



## APD (Apr 5, 2017)

Rest assured, humans will flip the switch shortly...


----------



## galactic orange (Apr 5, 2017)

APD said:


> Rest assured, humans will flip the switch shortly...


----------

